# sr20det, or rb26dett? O_O



## tormentedmonkey63 (Aug 30, 2009)

ok... so i plan on buying a 240sx... but i've searched google.. and only saw a few threads on the motors... because i found one (ebay) it's a 90 s13 with a rb26dett motor... and according to the threads.. it hasnt been done, or it costs ALOT... but i dunno? either way... which would be better for a overall thing? like.. some racing, but still a daily driver... sr20det, or rb26dett.. also.. something mentioned about emissions? i dunno... anyways... any help?

btw.. heres the ebay listing
Nissan : 240SX:eBay Motors (item 260468752532 end time Sep-03-09 14:12:04 PDT)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you plan to do a swap, the SR20DET is the way to go; much cheaper then a RB swap. If you're looking for some extra performance, you can always turbo-charge the KA24 motor.

As far as emissions are concerned, here's a general guideline:

The SR20DET or an RB is NOT emissions legal in the U.S. for the 240SX. The SR or RB can be cleaned up by using a CAT and keeping some of the OEM emission devices intact.

If the emissions testing in your state doesn't require a visual inspection of the engine compartment and your 240SX is an S13 which doesn't use OBD-II, then the car should pass. If the car is an S14 with OBD-II and the emissions testing equipment plugs into the OBD-II connector, then the car will fail; also if the facility does visual checking of the engine compartment, the car will fail.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the sr20 would be a better choice, the rb26dett is a lot of motor in an s13. As rogoman says the emissions will probably need careful looking into. I think the rb26dett which is capable of an easy 400+ hp no problems would be overkill in an s13. I think that unless a lot of expense and thinking has gone into the rb26dett conversion that it would probably have problems with cooling etc with the twin turbos.


----------



## tormentedmonkey63 (Aug 30, 2009)

well, the motor swap's already done in the one with the sr20det, and the rb26dett... and where i live they dont even check emissons?... i live in missouri... down in the sticks of it.... where our town has 437 people ^_^.. and it's like that with most the towns around us...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

tormentedmonkey63 said:


> well, the motor swap's already done in the one with the sr20det, and the rb26dett... and where i live they dont even check emissons?... i live in missouri... down in the sticks of it.... where our town has 437 people ^_^.. and it's like that with most the towns around us...


only thing ill be worried about is that the rb motor is in bad shape. if something is wrong with it, it will be difficult to get parts for it. as for the sr 20 if theres something wrong with it. you wont have a problem finding parts for it. itlle be nice to have an rb motor but youll most likely have more headache dealing with it. than the sr20det


----------

